# Painting Software / Apps Question



## terryg (Nov 3, 2015)

Hey guys - I'm a web / software developer working on a small utility for painters. 

I just bought a house a few months back and my painter had expressed a bunch of concerns about the various software out there, and it became apparent she was frustrated with the current solutions. She had a ton of suggestions, from scheduling and automated followups to get reviews, to invoicing and getting prior authorization / sign off for colors and rooms in writing. 

I've got some free time coming up and am looking to create my next project... so I thought I'd drop by here and see if there was a burning need, or problem I could fix for you guys with an app or piece of software. She certainly seemed to think so. 

Thanks in advance - and I'd be super happy to build something to help you guys out, specifically for the trade. :thumbup:


----------



## Criard (Nov 23, 2013)

Wait....you mean to tell us there's some sort of painting software and apps out there? 


I think that's way beyond most of our technological skill level.


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

I would like to see it.


----------



## 2PaintersTFD (Dec 1, 2015)

I use the 247PRO Estimator to create painting proposals for my clients. It's easy to use since they provide a template that covers what I need to do for my project. Plus I get to create my own templates for my business but I find useful using the one they provide. Its cheap for my small business and I wouldn't look any further... Don't want to spend $50 to $100 per month.


----------

